# Which protein to start with the raw diet??



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been having major allergy issues with my 2 year old girl Riley, and posted the thread "vomiting and dark stool" about 1 1/2 months ago. Anyway, the vet wanted me to start an elimination diet with the LID Venison and Sweet Potato formula (and nothing else). Her stomach issues resolved, but about 2 week ago she developed red bumps on her chest and anal area. She's on Temaril-P now, which is definitely making her less itchy, and the bumps are healing. 

I don't know what's causing her to be allergic, but I have been reading a lot about raw diets, and think I may give it a try. I'm wondering what protein you'd recommend I start her on. I'm hesitant to start her on chicken (which was what she was on for the first 1.5 years I had her) or venison, but don't want the protein to be too rich. Any suggestions would be great. Also, do you recommend I add in probiotics to help her stomach adjust?? 

Thanks in advance for all your help. This forum has helped me immensely!! I am on it ALL THE TIME!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No educated or technical knowledge from me but there are numerous threads on the raw diets. Smarty did not do well with Chicken but she is fine with Turkey, but not sure that is a big enough difference for what you are looking for.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

For whatever reason, the experts always say start with chicken when transitioning to raw. But, I'm sure any protein source would be fine... But since Riley has allergy issues, maybe chicken would be best!

Ryan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys love the beef, lamb and venison. Chicken is their least favorite.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Venison...*

My dogs love it, had no problems transitioning..and those nice harder stools!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually if you are concerned about food allergies, I would highly recommend finding some Ostrich or Kangaroo meat. It's very had to come by but you'll find that those sources of protein are the best to rule out food allergies and will save you lots of time and aggravation. Start with one of those and feed for about 3 months. It can take a few months for their systems to readjust and rid themselves of what's in their systems. You can also add some Yam and raw veggies such as lettuce and zuccinni put through a food processor. Ostrich and Kangaroo are proteins that don't cross mix with other proteins so allergies are highly unlikely.

If Riley improves, then try another protein source such as chicken, then lamb. Feed each one for a few months before trying the next one to make sure they are ok with the protein source. Adding in a probiotic is ok when starting off on raw but really isn't needed once your dog has transitioned.

As a general rule the white meats are better to start off with when feeding raw when unconcerned about allergies.

My guys have a slight beef allergy. Feeding them Bison and Venison also seems to make them itch. I think all three have a very similiar protein.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My belief is that there really is no such thing as a "rich protein", but I'm no expert! Why would one type of meat be considered rich compared to another type? Rich in what, exactly? I think people often feel the color of the meat dictates it's "richness", but I highly doubt that. Does anyone know for sure? 

Kangaroo and/or Ostrich - good luck finding it! lol What about Duck? I've heard duck and swt. potatoes are great for allergy elimination diets.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Went I was looking into Immunotherapy for my guys for the suspected allergies, my vet said that Ostrich and Kangaroo were they only two they recommend. Duck is becoming more common in foods and hence doesn't make for a great protein for testing. 

If you have a local butcher they can probably order it but it will cost. But just keep in mind that you will hopefully only be testing for 3 months max.

Red meat tends to be richer in iron than white and have a higher fat content. So maybe that is what is meant as richer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I found this, here: http://www.wisegeek.com/is-ostrich-meat-healthy.htm

*While ostrich meat is described as a red meat, and is said to have all of the texture and taste of beef, it has 40% less fat. Like red meat, it is rich in protein and iron, yet is lower in fat, calories, and cholesterol than either skinless chicken or turkey, which are traditonally presented as viable alternatives to red meat.

Chicken Fat: 7.41 grams ------- Calories: 190 ------ Cholesterol: 89 milligrams
Beef Fat: 9.28 grams ---------- Calories: 211 ------- Cholesterol: 86 milligrams
Ostrich Fat: 2.80 grams --------- Calories: 140 --------Cholesterol: 83 milligrams

Nutritional information is per 100 grams of cooked lean meat*

Interesting!


----------



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the information! I went to a holistic store, and they recommended I start with Natures Variety Bison. They also suggested I add a probiotic to the meat several hours before feeding and leave it in the refrigerator. That way, it will be "predigested" before she actually eats it. I plan to start her very slowly on the raw diet. I will continue to feed her venison/sweet potato with small tiny amounts of raw bison. Please let me know if you have any other suggestions as I transition her to raw. You are all extremely helpful!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep in mind you should be feeding raw and kibble in the same meal. You may want to give the kibble first then wait 1-2hrs then give the raw. Better yet if you can't just go raw, maybe give one meal kibble, the next raw. I've never heard of anyone having any problems transitioning to raw. With my guys, I just went cold turkey...pardon the pun. They never had a problem.

I don't think you need to put any probiotic on the food to have it "predigested". It makes no sense. What I would recommend is perhaps putting on some prozyme with the raw meal during the transition. http://www.prozymeproducts.com/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Daniel meant to say "Keep in mind you should *NOT* be feeding raw and kibble in the same meal."  Dogs digest raw very quickly, but kibble takes more time and some dogs have had digestion issues, extra gas, bloating, when fed both types in the same meal. Of course, some dogs are perfectly fine, but why risk it?

And I agree with him completely.


----------



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

That's really interesting about not feeding raw and kibble together. The store I bought the food at told me to mix them together. Can I mix the raw with canned food or fresh cooked sweet potato, or will I run into the same problem? 
So, just to recap and make sure I have this right...I should feed her a little bit of raw (as I get her sensitive tummy used to it), then wait 1-2 hours (I'm guessing?) and feed her kibble?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Apparently my 2 girls do not have sensitive stomachs. Many times they had Evo dry and their raw in the same meal. I did it when I transitioned to the raw. Still had some Evo which Galen loves and at times I gave both. We never had an issue. Still use the dry for Galen's treat.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker loves the raw, but it gets expensive, so I will sometimes have to reduce his medallions and feed him a bit of kibble on the side. He scarfs down the raw, then when he gets hungry later he eats some of the kibble. So far (fingers crossed) he has not had any trouble with that, and he's got a very sensitive stomach.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry as Marj corrected me, I meant not feed both at the same time. I guess it depends on how much you feed. It's just a general guideline. When feeding raw, it's best not to mix with anything cooked from all the reading I've done. Always separate feedings by 1-2hours. But as you just read here some have done so without any problems.


----------

